# SL Restoration - Range Rover Sport



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to another installment,

This Range Rover Sport was brought to us with the task of turning back the clock & restoring it to its former glory. A daily driver & having had a very hard life a Correction Detail was decided upon with the addition of Modesta protection.

First up the vehicle was raised to allow better access to the arches. After a thorough rinse to all the lower areas, the arches were deep cleaned with Britemax Grime Out diluted 1:1


















Running boards & tyres were also dealt with at this stage


















Door shuts etc were then deep cleaned with Auto Finesse Citrus Power & a large hog hair brush










Wheels deep cleaned with the usual variety of brushes & decontaminated in a single stage with Britemax Iron Max which was left to dwell for 5 mins










The very neglected engine bay was tackled with Britemax Grime Out & a variety of brushes










Rinsed at low pressure then dressed with AutoSmart Finish (diluted 4:1) & left to dry










Back to the bodywork & a pre-contact soak with all lower sections treated with Auto Finesse Citrus Power










Whilst this was dwelling, the usual knooks & crannies dealt with again with Citrus Power & a hog hair brush










After rinsing, vehicle then foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche @60c










Once rinsed at 30c, then washed safely via 2BM, Megiuars Lambswool mitt & new Auto Finesse Lather










Once rinsed the lower half was then soaked with AutoSmart Tardis & wiped down with MF cloths. Due to the heavy amount of tar that had become bonded over the years this stage took 3 attempts










After rinsing again at 30c the entire bodywork was then treated with Britemax Iron Max for the 2nd stage of decontamination










Then foamed with Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo 2










This pic shows just why I use this as a final soak as the Iron Max & Tardis can been clearly seen being taken away from the surface










Pretty much zero protection present










Brought inside & dried with a mixture of drying towels & compressed air


















Final decontamination stage with 3M Medium clay
The usual areas being more seriously weathered


















All decontaminated & dried it was time for a Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown which would reveal the true extent of the task ahead . . .










A multitude of defects & shoddy 'smart repairs'


























Correction was carried out with a mixture of Rupes Bigfoot LHR 15 & 21 coupled with a mixture of MF & green Rupes pads & Megiuars 101/105










All adjacent edges taped up with 3M 3030 tape for extra safety










A few various before & afters (all pre-refining) Checked with the usual variety of lighting





































































50/50 showing the improvement










Tighter areas tackled with Rupes LHR75



























Or a bit of elbow grease










Once all the correction work was complete, after another 7010 wipedown refining began, again with the Rupes coupled with a Magenta Lake Country Hydrotech pad & Sonax Perfect Finish









Leaving this finish


























Paintwork then treated with Modesta P-01A primer via the same Rupes combo









After 3 hours the paintwork was then protected with Modesta BC01 (this is a 2 part sealant that has a 2 hr working time once activated)


























This as always was removed with two MF's to ensure no residue remained and checked with the Brinkmann for remaining residue

























Wheels also protected in the same way










Tyres dressed with GTechniq T1










Engine looking much fresher, Finish having dried to a nice Satin finish










Glass protected with Gtechniq G1 & cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal










Interior given a quick spruce with the main attention being on the leather work which was cleaned with Polish Angel Bella Lustre










A final wipedown with Modesta M1 Shot










And here's the end result


























































Thanks to Matt @ i4detailing for getting the BC 01 to me in double quick time after the customer upgraded from BC05

Hope you all enjoyed the write up & thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Good work, comes up really nice


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tremendous Nick, really impressive improvement as usual! Loads of wet gloss from the black too which looks superb!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results, you've really put the pop back in the flake :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I never thought an RR could look that stunning. Love the flake pop.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The finish on that paintwork is stunning. Fantastic job.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice flake pop. Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work as always buddy :thumb:..
I must say though, I don't think much of your wash media, pop in soon and I will sort you out ..


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top shelf as always Nick:thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

See, this is my kind of write up. Pictures of the wash, decon, and polishing. I know we've seen them all before but they are oh so satisfying. Great work on the RR, reflections look brilliant!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a wonderful job very informative as ever, a great result thanks for sharing your time and passion.

John Tht.


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Stunning. An amazing turn around


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking very smart, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Nick the finish looks outstanding now!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.

Those callipers could do with a lick of paint tho


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick, always good write ups from wash stage to finish, great work


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great write up as always. really good method for the pre wash as well snowfoaming after tardis and iron out. really shows whats been removed as well.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great write up and always a pleasure to see some direct lighting shots not side ones always enjoy your write ups the Range rover looked spot look forward to the next write up :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent work, 50/50's are brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

dooka said:


> I don't think much of your wash media


I was going to say the exact same thing Rob

Cracking result as always Nick, but don't they look dated now the new one is out!:car:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

As always stunning work, Nick! 

Matt


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

fantastic finish,great write up,enjoyed that.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Not a vehicle I like, especially in Black... but b-e-a-utiful results as always :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Top products and top work as always


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great work on this 
I know how hard they are to do after cleaning my girlfriends dad's. he uses it regularly off road and it get's a regular color change to brown haha


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

What was the paint like after being hit with MF and Megs....was it acceptable standard to a weekend warrior to be left like that or was there a lot of marks from the correction


----------

